# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Νεκρός ναύτης του Norwegian Jade στο Κατάκολο

## mastrokostas

Άλλος ένας ναυτικός νεκρός από σπάσιμο κάβου, όπως αναφέρετε εδώ  !

----------


## Apostolos

Δίχνει το πόσο προσοχή θέλει η διαδηκασία χειρισμού των κάβων. Στο καλύτερο βαπόρι, στην καλύτερη εταιρία με οσα Risk Assessment και προστατευτικό εξοπλισμό να χρησιμοποιείς η ζημιά θα γίνει... Κρίμα

----------


## mastrokostas

ίσως είναι ότι είναι μεγάλα πολύ τα βαποριά , ίσως είναι οι ανέμες , ίσως είναι τα πληρώματα , δεν ξέρω τι να πω . Πάντως κάθε φορά ,που ακούω έναν κάβο να σκολτσάρει , μου κόβονται τα πόδια .Και έχω δει αρκετές φωτο απο παιδιά που πάνε και ακουμπούν στους φερμαρισμένους κάβους , χωρίς να γνωρίζουν οτι , ένας κάβος μπορεί να σπάσει οποιαδήποτε στιγμή και να τους τραυματίσει θανάσιμα  !

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτα τα πλοία δέν εχουν κεφαλάρια παρα μόνο ανέμες. Το ποιό πιθανο είναι κάποιος κακός χειρισμός, απότομη τάση η φθορά του ίδιου του κάβου η του εξοπλισμου κατι που σε τέτοια πλοια ειναι απίθανο...

----------

